# any advice thanks - Albox



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi any views on the area Albox. I am coming over to look at a villa . Thanks in advance Lisa


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There is a local ex-pat association vigorously concerned with illegal housing in the area - Google AUAN 

Davexf


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Davexf  not good


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Davexf thanks for your reply. I am staying in this area for 3 weeks in November La Alfoquia, Zurgena, Spain is this a better area to be looking . Thanks in advance


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There are two million illegal houses in Spain, 300,000 in Andalucia. Local associations will always have better information on given area. Google is your friend. 

Davexf


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> There is a local ex-pat association vigorously concerned with illegal housing in the area - Google AUAN
> 
> Davexf



Are you refering to "Ocupas"?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

latfla said:


> Are you refering to "Ocupas"?


Hola 

When I type AUAN into Google I got AUAN - fighting to legalise homes in Andalucia 

Davexf


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

latfla said:


> Are you refering to "Ocupas"?


"Okupas" (as it's usually spelt here) are squatters. Illegal houses refer to those built without all the legally required permits from both local and regional authorities (there were many instances where permits were issued by local authorities, often where corruption was involved, in contravention of regional planning laws, therefore the regional authorities will not issue a licence of first occupation and in extreme cases have ordered the property to be demolished).


----------



## starynightsky (Dec 7, 2014)

Best idea is to look at rentals and then you can change area without too much hassle if it doesn't suit. You also don't pour your life savings into a home that could be illegal. 

Renting in this instance is money well spent as you may decide that the area as a whole is just not for you and you are free to go wherever. 

Food for thought?


----------



## lisasargent (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you


----------

